# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Fraxiparine 0,4 ml a alkohol

## truskaweczka

Witam! 

Jestem ponad dwa tygodnie po artroskopii kolana(szycie łąkotki) i przed rekonstrukcją ACL lekarz zalecił przeciwzakrzepowe zastrzyki Fraxiparine wiem,że podczas stosowania tego leku lepiej alkoholu nie spożywać i tego się trzymam ale moje pytanie jest następujące,po jakim czasie od zakończenia przyjmowania tego leku można z czystym sumieniem napić się piwa,drinka??
lek zakończę brać 16.11 a rekonstrukcja ACL 28.11 zastanawiam sie czy między jednym a drugim mogę spożyć trochę alkoholu,po ACL znowu będą leki,rehabilitacje więc po między jednym a drugim chciałabym zaprosić znajomych na jakąś kameralną imprezkę.
Dziękuję z góry za pomoc!!

----------

